# my experience with SA police clearance certificate!



## tanu11 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi 

So I had this panic moment last month I realised i needed SA police clearance certificate and there is not enough time to get it before I apply for the renewal of my permit. 

So I went to local police station, they said I need to take an appointment of the lady who handles PCC, so took the appointment. Went to police station on 27th June, filled in the forms with fingerprints stamps stamps done. Went to local Postnet couriered it Pretoria (R300 later!) but it reached the police clearance office next day. *Please note the address of this has changed make sure you have correct address while posting.* 
It was captured on the system week later, I got a sms on 6th July, it also appeard on the website.
It was finalised on14th July. Called the PostNet that evening they said it will take 2-3 working days to receive. I got it yesterday 19th July. 
So hassle free and as told by lady at police station it was done in 3 weeks. It came with price but I got it in time. 
So going to VFS on Monday to submit the application. :fingerscrossed:

Just wanted to share my experience!

Thanks
Tanu


----------

